# Royal Hosp Urgent query re: day of trigger shot



## Milajayne (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi, 
On the day of my trigger I was told to also take my last injection of Gonal-F. But I don't know what she said about the nasal spray, do I need to use it 4 times that day? I've tried calling them even on the emergency line and no answer.


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

I didn't want to read & run.  As far as I can remember, you spray as normal up to your trigger shot & then stop.  Can anyone else back me up here?  The RFC is closed on a Saturday but you might be able to get hold of someone again on Sunday.  Good luck for Monday xxx


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

No spraying after the trigger shot. You are finished until the Crinone gel starts after embryo transfer.

Cx


----------



## Milajayne (Jan 2, 2013)

Ahhhhh thanks girls, thats what I thought but I'm glad you've confirmed!!


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Good luck for Monday. A had a similar panic over an injection and got clarification from a FF buddy xx


----------

